# Beim Sprung kommt der Hintern...



## man1 (25. Juli 2017)

Hi zusammen,

wieso kommt mir beim Sprung der Arsch?
Was macht man hier grundsätzlich falsch?

Mir ist das bisher immer passiert, dass mir beim Sprung der Hintern kommt, so dass ich das Gefühl hab nach vorne über zu fliegen. Also Sprung- und Droptechnikkurs gemacht. Quintessenz: kurz vor dem Sprung in die Kompression gehen. Für mich hieß das soviel wie "Gabel reinpressen vor dem Absprung". Hab ich aber wohl falsch verstanden wenn ich mir Sprung-Tuts anschau... 

Wie also kommt es überhaupt, dass das Heck rüberschießt? Was muss ich VERMEIDEN?

Danke euch


----------



## Skwal (25. Juli 2017)

Mehr HighSpeedRebound HSR Dämpfung am Dämpfer einstellen!

Falls du Hardtail fährst, bin ich mit meiner Technikgläubigkeit natürlich am Ende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (26. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ungeachtet der Formulierung im OP versuche ich mal sachlich zu bleiben.

Als erstes: Es sollte nicht dein Ziel sein, deine Gabel gezielt zu komprimieren.
Du fährst in Grundposition (stehend) auf den Sprung zu. Sobald du in den Sprung (die Transition) rein fährst, nimmst du deinen Schwerpunkt nach unten, beugst also Arme und Beine - dein Schwerpunkt bleibt aber zentral (lotrecht) über dem Tretlager. Ist  dein Vorderrad kurz vor der Absprungkante, streckst du impulsartig (aber mit Gefühl) die Beine und Arme (nimmst aber nur den Lenker mit) und hältst deine Körperspannung, damit du dein Bike nicht verlierst.
Wichtig: du machst keine Faxen. Du ziehst nicht weiter am Lenker und winkelst die Arme an oder so.
Du lehnst dich beim Absprung auch nicht nach hinten, denn (und jetzt Achtung) dadurch "kommt dir auch der Arsch"!
SCHWERPUNKT LOTRECHT ÜBER DEM TRETLAGER.
AKTIV ABSPRINGEN.
NICHT DEN LENKER ZUR BRUST ZIEHEN.

In der Luft kannst du dich ruhig weiter nach hinten lehnen (also dein Bike unter dir nach vorn schieben), wenn du denkst, dass es nach vorn geht. 

Ist eigentlich kein Hexenwerk. Viel Spass beim Üben.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (26. Juli 2017)

Exzellente Wortwahl  
Hintern, Kommen, Springen.... gaaanz schwierige Sache dat hier sachlich und ernst zu bleiben


----------



## andrewam (26. Juli 2017)

Kannst du den Bunnyhop? Wenn nicht, erst den lernen, und die Technik bei Sprüngen anwenden. Je nach Grösse und Aufbau des Sprungs mehr oder weniger Stark.

Und überdenk nochmals dein Schreibstil hier im Forum.


----------



## man1 (26. Juli 2017)

Was soll an meiner Wortwahl falsch sein? Ist den Damen hier "Popo" lieber?

@bastifunbiker: danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. ich seh das in Tut-Videos schon auch so, dass die Leute da "geduckt" auf den Sprung zufahren und sich dann "abstoßen". Es ist ja auch tatsächlich so, dass man - vielleicht Anfangs immer - den Lenker intuitiv erst mal nach oben zieht, denn man will ja "nach oben". Ich muss mal drauf achten, dass ich mich abstoße. Aber eine Frage bleibt: wenn ich mich aktiv abstoße, drücke ich dann nicht zwangsläufig die Gabel rein? Das würde dann dem entsprechen, was wir in dem Kurs gelernt hatten.

@andrewam: Bunndyhop kann ich. aber in vielen Videos hört man auch, dass man diesen eben NICHT auf einen normalen Sprung anwenden soll bzw. diese Technik nicht zwagsläufig auf einen Sprung ummünzen kann. Denn ich muss auch sagen, dass ich da gleich noch mehr Angst hab, dass mir das Heck kommt, wenn ich auch noch dieses mit "hochziehe".


----------



## andrewam (26. Juli 2017)

man1 schrieb:


> Was soll an meiner Wortwahl falsch sein? Ist den Damen hier "Popo" lieber?
> 
> @bastifunbiker: danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. ich seh das in Tut-Videos schon auch so, dass die Leute da "geduckt" auf den Sprung zufahren und sich dann "abstoßen". Es ist ja auch tatsächlich so, dass man - vielleicht Anfangs immer - den Lenker intuitiv erst mal nach oben zieht, denn man will ja "nach oben". Ich muss mal drauf achten, dass ich mich abstoße. Aber eine Frage bleibt: wenn ich mich aktiv abstoße, drücke ich dann nicht zwangsläufig die Gabel rein? Das würde dann dem entsprechen, was wir in dem Kurs gelernt hatten.
> 
> @andrewam: Bunndyhop kann ich. aber in vielen Videos hört man auch, dass man diesen eben NICHT auf einen normalen Sprung anwenden soll bzw. diese Technik nicht zwagsläufig auf einen Sprung ummünzen kann. Denn ich muss auch sagen, dass ich da gleich noch mehr Angst hab, dass mir das Heck kommt, wenn ich auch noch dieses mit "hochziehe".


"Dann kommt dir der arsch" ist Grammatikalisch gesehen kein sinnvoller und vor allem lächerlicher Satz.
Stattdessen würde ich das eher als "frontlastiges springen" bezeichnen.

Die Technik, die Basti da erklärt hat, ist Grundlegend das, was beim bunnyhop angewendet wird, nur halt ein wenig abgeschwächt. Das hat mir vor Jahren auch geholfen


----------



## noocelo (26. Juli 2017)

ich behaupte mal, dass du mit "keinem sinnvollen und vor allem lächerlichen Satz" hier sehr gut hinpasst; gerne mehr davon. 

willkommen (als aktiver) im forum!


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Juli 2017)

andrewam schrieb:


> Kannst du den Bunnyhop? Wenn nicht, erst den lernen, und die Technik bei Sprüngen anwenden. Je nach Grösse und Aufbau des Sprungs mehr oder weniger Stark.


Nicht erfoderlich. Kenne viele, die keinen Bunnyhop hinbekommen, aber sehr gut springen können.


man1 schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker: danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. ich seh das in Tut-Videos schon auch so, dass die Leute da "geduckt" auf den Sprung zufahren und sich dann "abstoßen". Es ist ja auch tatsächlich so, dass man - vielleicht Anfangs immer - den Lenker intuitiv erst mal nach oben zieht, denn man will ja "nach oben". Ich muss mal drauf achten, dass ich mich abstoße. Aber eine Frage bleibt: wenn ich mich aktiv abstoße, drücke ich dann nicht zwangsläufig die Gabel rein? Das würde dann dem entsprechen, was wir in dem Kurs gelernt hatten.


Natürlich komprimiert es dir die Gabel (und Dämpfer), aber das sollte ja nicht dein erstes Ziel sein - es passiert halt einfach. Der Rebound hilft dir natürlich beim Absprung, keine Frage. Daher auch die Anmerkung den Rebound vom Dämpfer zu checken. Das sollte aber nicht der erste Ansatz sein, sondern deine Fahrtechnik. Ich würde mal frech behaupten, ich kann mit jeder Reboundeinstellung sauber springen.
Ok, man muss den Schwerpunkt ggf. schon kurz vor dem Sprung nach unten bringen - bei grösseren Sprüngen macht man das für gewöhnlich, wenn man in die Transition fährt.


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Juli 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> ich behaupte mal, dass du mit "keinem sinnvollen und vor allem lächerlichen Satz" hier sehr gut hinpasst; gerne mehr davon.
> 
> willkommen (als aktiver) im forum!


wenigstens hat er das richtige Unterforum gefunden und ist somit 93.6% der User meilenweit voraus.


----------



## andrewam (26. Juli 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> ich behaupte mal, dass du mit "keinem sinnvollen und vor allem lächerlichen Satz" hier sehr gut hinpasst; gerne mehr davon.
> 
> willkommen (als aktiver) im forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneemann851 (26. Juli 2017)

Ich denke wie Oben beschrieben, dass dir beim Springen der Arsch kommt weil der hinterbau Kickt,hast du es schonmal mit etwas mehr zugstufe probiert ( mach mal 1-2 Klick zu ), und versuche dich Zentral über dem Rad aufzuhalten ohne recht viel rumgeziehe,

( ich habe auch erst Testen müssen, da ich immer extrem am Hinterrad aufgekommen bin, bei mir war aber der Schwerpunkt vom Körper zu weit hinten ), am besten Testen, üben und langsam steigern wenn du dich sicher fühlst !


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Juli 2017)

Skwal schrieb:


> Mehr HighSpeedRebound HSR Dämpfung am Dämpfer einstellen!
> 
> Falls du Hardtail fährst, bin ich mit meiner Technikgläubigkeit natürlich am Ende...





bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Der Rebound hilft dir natürlich beim Absprung, keine Frage. Daher auch die Anmerkung den Rebound vom Dämpfer zu checken. Das sollte aber nicht der erste Ansatz sein, sondern deine Fahrtechnik.





Schneemann851 schrieb:


> Ich denke wie Oben beschrieben, dass dir beim Springen der Arsch kommt weil der hinterbau Kickt,hast du es schonmal mit etwas mehr zugstufe probiert ( mach mal 1-2 Klick zu ), und versuche dich Zentral über dem Rad aufzuhalten ohne recht viel rumgeziehe,
> 
> ( ich habe auch erst Testen müssen, da ich immer extrem am Hinterrad aufgekommen bin, bei mir war aber der Schwerpunkt vom Körper zu weit hinten ), am besten Testen, üben und langsam steigern wenn du dich sicher fühlst !


wow. einfach nur wow.


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Juli 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> .
> NICHT DEN LENKER ZUR BRUST ZIEHEN.



So wird daß nie was mit dem Backflip.


----------



## fone (26. Juli 2017)

Aktiver abspringen, ich kenn das Problem.
Wenn ich mich nicht committe*, kommt auch mal der Arsch.

* ist jetzt ein neues Wort.


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Aktiver abspringen, ich kenn das Problem.
> Wenn ich mich nicht committe*, kommt auch mal der Arsch.
> 
> * ist jetzt ein neues Wort.


und der fone ist einer, der kennt sich besonders gut aus mit Arschkommen.


----------



## fone (26. Juli 2017)

Ne, das war ein anderer.
Wo ist der überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (26. Juli 2017)

Am Rebound rum drehen macht die Absprungtechnik nicht besser, hilft nur die Folgen etwas zu mindern. Grundlegender Fehler ist das Wegschlucken des Absprungimpulses. Das klappt an der Front sehr gut, dann aber am Heck, wo in dem Moment die meiste Masse hängt, eher schlecht. Dein Hintern und der des Fahrrads werden nach oben beschleunigt, der Rest an der Front nach unten.

Stell dir den Absprunghügel mal als Kurve vor. Im Eingang stehst du recht aufrecht auf dem Bike, im Scheitelpunkt machst du dich klein und schwer, am Ende lang und leicht. Das gibt eine harmonische Flugphase ganz ohne viel Zutun. ...Ausgenommen schlecht gebaute Absprünge die fürs gefahrene Tempo zu steil und/oder kurz sind.


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Juli 2017)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Am Rebound rum drehen macht die Absprungtechnik nicht besser, hilft nur die Folgen etwas zu mindern. Grundlegender Fehler ist das Wegschlucken des Absprungimpulses. Das klappt an der Front sehr gut, dann aber am Heck, wo in dem Moment die meiste Masse hängt, eher schlecht. Dein Hintern und der des Fahrrads werden nach oben beschleunigt, der Rest an der Front nach unten.
> 
> Stell dir den Absprunghügel mal als Kurve vor. Im Eingang stehst du recht aufrecht auf dem Bike, im Scheitelpunkt machst du dich klein und schwer, am Ende lang und leicht


also im Prinzip das, was ich gesagt habe 


fone schrieb:


> Ne, das war ein anderer.
> Wo ist der überhaupt?


gute Frage  Kellerschlüssel verschluckt?


----------



## Raymond12 (4. August 2017)

Ich verstehe irgendwie nur Bahnhof!



bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Du lehnst dich beim Absprung auch nicht nach hinten, denn (und jetzt Achtung) dadurch "kommt dir auch der Arsch"!


 Ich dachte der fällt vorne über. Ansonsten schön beschriebene Technik, damit sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.

P.S.: Wenns mit dem Biken mal nicht mehr so hinhaut!


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2017)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> ch dachte der fällt vorne über.


ja, das passiert, wenn man beim Absprung das Hinterrad zu sehr belastet (sich nach hinten lehnt)


----------



## CycloTron (9. August 2017)

Wenn man auf Sattelspitze streckt hats schonmal im Popo dringesteckt.


----------

